# What exactly is TBT & BTB and how are they earned?



## Talon Charles (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry if this is a dumb question. I tried googling it but wasn't coming up with a clear explanation


----------



## nard (Nov 11, 2014)

Bell Tree Bells ( TBT, BTB ) are earned by posting, trading for in-game bells, selling art, etc. You can see the amount you have on your profile or under your post count. 


googling will not help young one


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 11, 2014)

This thread explains everything.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah. Googling won't help you with TBT stuff.  Just post here for questions.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2014)

They are forum bells.  BTB stands for Bell Tree Bells.  TBT as an acronym doesn't make sense for forum bells even though people use it, but that's the acronym of the site itself.


----------



## Talon Charles (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the response. I think I have a pretty good grasp on the whole deal now. This community seems awesome already I'm glad to have recently joined


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 11, 2014)

Aw yay! Glad you like it here.


----------



## Damniel (Nov 13, 2014)

Tbt is kinda like gold except not. It buys collectables which are kinda like jewelry except not. A lot of people will pay 100tbt for 5 million. Meaning your account is at the end of the tbt rainbow except not and you have around 12 million


----------

